# Who are the new White Feather owners?



## BiggKitty (Dec 12, 2014)

I am interested to know if you bought the white feather because it was a collectible you always wanted or whether it was a good item to get hold of until you could trade it for something better? Is the white feather the "dreamie" of the collectible world or just a useful commodity?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not interested in it. Just the pinwheel ;0;


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 12, 2014)

me either...I just want the balloon and the patch.  One down, one to go!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

still need another 25 tickets lol


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought about picking one up so that id be able to use it towards a game for my bf but i dont think i will have enough tickets in the end. I will probably just grab my balloons ♡


----------



## Byngo (Dec 12, 2014)

hi hello yes I'm here


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Dec 12, 2014)

Natty said:


> hi hello yes I'm here



lol. I saw. Congratulations!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 12, 2014)

I got it because I want to get all the feathers, and become a part of the white feather association ofc.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I saw. Congratulations!



ty c:


----------



## Justin (Dec 12, 2014)

Long live the White Feather Association!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 12, 2014)

I would've got one but #PillowBoyz2k14


----------



## LilD (Dec 12, 2014)

I went pinwheel though the white feathers are lovely, congrats to new owners


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 12, 2014)

wtf how have you managed to obtain over 200 tickets worth of collectables? 

:S


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 12, 2014)

I am the proud owner of the white feather and feather collection ... Lol ... I *really* want a rainbow feather! And the new Pinwheels!!! And the patch and the two balloons!
Being the avid Collectionist and mad Completionist that I am, I will no doubt hold onto my treasures forever!


----------



## f11 (Dec 12, 2014)

Im about to be one uvu.


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 12, 2014)

Natty said:


> I got it because I want to get all the feathers, and become a part of the white feather association ofc.
> 
> - - - Post Merge
> 
> ...


----------



## Mentlegen (Dec 12, 2014)

Good god, biggkitty...


----------



## oath2order (Dec 12, 2014)

Justin said:


> Long live the White Feather Association!



Praise.



Jarrad said:


> wtf how have you managed to obtain over 200 tickets worth of collectables?
> 
> :S



...last year.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd be more than happy to obtain a second white feather so I can trade it off for a crap ton of other fair collectibles.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 12, 2014)

I hope to join the white feather ranks...


----------



## Drake789 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> I hope to join the white feather ranks...



Same here, I feel so close yet so far!


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2014)

Peasants.
Rainbow feather where it's at.
Get on my level.
Bye.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 12, 2014)

Oath, Oath and maybe Oath.


----------



## f11 (Dec 13, 2014)

YAASS me!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm curious. Do people with white feathers get a lot of PMs of people begging to let them buy it ? I feel like that would happen a lot.


----------



## matt (Dec 13, 2014)

Ive just realised...I need to buy a feather


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 13, 2014)

Crys said:


> YAASS me!



Congratulations Crys. 

don't forget to now pm Oath2order for an invite to White Feather Association


----------



## kasane (Dec 13, 2014)

Just got one 4 hours ago yassss it was worth the 30 tickets ;w;
Now hopefully I can get a Blue Feather next :/


----------



## Hikari (Dec 13, 2014)

I got one two days ago. I'm glad I was able to get one!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I'm curious. Do people with white feathers get a lot of PMs of people begging to let them buy it ? I feel like that would happen a lot.


I've had the white feather for a year. I've only gotten a few messages over the past year, it's not like everyone will message you for like a month or week. Not even close.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Peasants.
> Rainbow feather where it's at.
> Get on my level.
> Bye.



Until you make a rainbow feather association bye.


----------



## f11 (Dec 13, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> Congratulations Crys.
> 
> don't forget to now pm Oath2order for an invite to White Feather Association


oath sux tbh.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 13, 2014)

I hope to join~ But seeing as many many people are going to get there before me it's not going to happen.

*Unless Justin maybe you can restock 10 feathers and 10 white feathers on Christmas...  *


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> *Unless Justin maybe you can restock 10 feathers and 10 white feathers on Christmas...  *



no TBT is an oligarchy


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 13, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> no TBT is an oligarchy



This is true!


----------



## Trundle (Dec 13, 2014)

I was the first buyer of this year's batch! I PMed Oath2Order but since he's a power hungry maniac he told me he "hasn't decided whether or not they're accepting new members".


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I was the first buyer of this year's batch! I PMed Oath2Order but since he's a power hungry maniac he told me he "hasn't decided whether or not they're accepting new members".



How about you shut up and remember what I said in IRC.

[22:36:41] <oath2order> um
[22:36:46] <oath2order> I'm not the one who's getting pissed
[22:36:49] <oath2order> about the newbies
[22:36:52] <oath2order> That was Flop and Nick

My proof from chat after the first trivia night

[19:45] <Flop> Oath please don't let any of the new white feather owners in the group lolol
[19:45] <oath2order> what
[19:45] <oath2order> why
[19:46] <Flop> Because only the originals are special
[19:46] <Superpenguin> you know why, oath
[19:46] <Superpenguin> change the group to Original White Feather Association

oh and an exclusive look into the group


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 13, 2014)

no no no don't fight

talk about feadderrs


----------



## Byngo (Dec 13, 2014)

oath2order said:


> How about you shut up and remember what I said in IRC.
> 
> [22:36:41] <oath2order> um
> [22:36:46] <oath2order> I'm not the one who's getting pissed
> ...



That's alright, the purple feather is currently the rarest feather besides the rainbow feather.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2014)

Natty said:


> That's alright, the purple feather is currently the rarest feather besides the rainbow feather.



Which I have.

So yay!


----------



## Drake789 (Dec 13, 2014)

Natty said:


> That's alright, the purple feather is currently the rarest feather besides the rainbow feather.



Wow didn't even realize that until now, maybe I should grab a purple feather and start the purple feather association? XD


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Guys the rarest fair collectibles are the balloons! *runs away*


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 13, 2014)

Drake789 said:


> Wow didn't even realize that until now, maybe I should grab a purple feather and start the purple feather association? XD



Do it! I'd join (once I finally get my feather... 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> Guys the rarest fair collectibles are the balloons! *runs away*



Yayyyyy I have a balloon!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2014)

Drake789 said:


> Wow didn't even realize that until now, maybe I should grab a purple feather and start the purple feather association? XD



Heh, you should  Except I plan to get a pink feather first c:


----------



## Drake789 (Dec 13, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Heh, you should  Except I plan to get a pink feather first c:



Hmm guess this will be my back up plan if I fail to get the white feather. There are only 3 left and I'm pretty sure there are 4 people who want one and can get one right when the scavenger hunt tickets get distributed... This is so intense!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 13, 2014)

What I don't know is why people have so many tickets. I mean I get it I just............don't.  
I've entered almost every contest/event each time so I don't know. But congrats to those who end up getting a white feather! I didn't really see it happening for me in the beginning but I will get the pink feather some day.......


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 13, 2014)

'Clubs are a plebeian tradition! Those rabble-rousers sitting in their caf?s, plotting revolution! Well, feh to them! That's right, I said it: _feh_!'

'So do you want to renew your Costco membership or not?'

[_sigh_] 'Yes, please. Just take my money.'


----------



## pengutango (Dec 14, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> What I don't know is why people have so many tickets. I mean I get it I just............don't.
> I've entered almost every contest/event each time so I don't know. But congrats to those who end up getting a white feather! I didn't really see it happening for me in the beginning but I will get the pink feather some day.......



I know for contests, they've really slowed down the distribution of the tickets. Heck, I have a bunch I'm waiting on as a result. XD Also, some people who were around last year for the fair, like myself, were able to get feathers then as well. Will the feathers be back next year? Hard to say. No one knew (besides staff I guess) if they would be coming back for this year.

So, for this year, I focused on other things... like the pinwheel, which was in the shop this time, unlike last year which it LITERALLY was luck of the draw from "spinning the wheel" event. I would like a white feather, but I don't mind if I end up not getting it.



Zulehan said:


> 'Clubs are a plebeian tradition! Those rabble-rousers sitting in their caf?s, plotting revolution! Well, feh to them! That's right, I said it: _feh_!'
> 
> 'So do you want to renew your Costco membership or not?'
> 
> [_sigh_] 'Yes, please. Just take my money.'



Haha, that made me laugh. :3 And I love Costco. XD


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 14, 2014)

i want one like so badly that's been my only priority, but i guess i probably won't get one since there are only 3 left and i only have 11 tickets... i would sell my soul for one tbh ;w;


----------



## kasane (Dec 14, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Guys the rarest fair collectibles are the balloons! *runs away*


A common Blue/Green Balloon collectible from The Bell Tree Fair
I take it that the majority of the members here don't fancy the balloons...:/


----------



## f11 (Dec 14, 2014)

It ruined my setup.


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 14, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> A common Blue/Green Balloon collectible from The Bell Tree Fair
> I take it that the majority of the members here don't fancy the balloons...:/




I don't think it's because members don't fancy the balloons, but they are an unlimited item, so people have been concentrating on the limited stuff first, and there are only two colours so far, people tend to like sets so the unlimited feathers are more of a draw.

I think the balloons will sell towards the end of the fair, we will see!


----------



## Lassy (Dec 14, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I'm curious. Do people with white feathers get a lot of PMs of people begging to let them buy it ? I feel like that would happen a lot.



Not at all. I had a white feather last year too (but I sold it later), didn't get any PMs actually. Maybe twice, but that's it.


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 14, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I'm curious. Do people with white feathers get a lot of PMs of people begging to let them buy it ? I feel like that would happen a lot.



I have more pm's asking for one of my pinwheels rather than my white feathers, but that maybe because they are probably a more affordable price


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> How about you shut up and remember what I said in IRC.
> 
> [22:36:41] <oath2order> um
> [22:36:46] <oath2order> I'm not the one who's getting pissed
> ...



I would say that last year's white feathers can only be really special to those that actually won enough tickets to buy them from the shop, to those like me that bought them from other players there can never be the same sentimental value. I think far more highly of the one I won enough tickets to buy this year than the two non shop bought ones from last year.

I voted "yes" in the straw poll but asked to change my vote to "maybe", because there are a few people who if they owned a white feather would do so with the express purpose of selling on for a profit as soon as they could, but everyone probably knows who those members are.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> How about you shut up and remember what I said in IRC.
> 
> [22:36:41] <oath2order> um
> [22:36:46] <oath2order> I'm not the one who's getting pissed
> ...



it pains my heart to see my feathers being used in such a way :'(


----------



## azukitan (Dec 14, 2014)

Geez, talk about white feather supremacy. smh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

Not me, might get another colour though, I doubt I will get 30 before the 23rd XD


----------



## Drake789 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yay so happy! I finally got a white feather


----------



## roroselle (Dec 14, 2014)

who's willing to donate 8 tickets to me for the hunt for the last white feather OMAIGAW


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 14, 2014)

roroselle said:


> who's willing to donate 8 tickets to me for the hunt for the last white feather OMAIGAW



Sadly, you can't send tickets to others unless it's a code.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 14, 2014)

i want to be a part of the white feather cult 

oops i mean group


----------



## Starmanfan (Dec 14, 2014)

well, I got the last white feather. It's just something I've always wanted, to me It's proof that I participated in this year's fair and got it! The last one makes it all the more special, but I'm so lucky to have it, I just never want to get rid of it... It's my precious belonging on tbt. It's tied for my favorite collectible, with the green pinwheels. I think being part of the association is a plus. I always envied the people who had it... 


13 isn't always a unlucky number... It's the quantity of the white feathers


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 14, 2014)

^^^Too bad that people aren't allowed into the group this year.  
 some stingy members I guess  Just kidding <3


----------



## NSFW (Dec 14, 2014)

ayy lmao
i got the white feather 8)


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 14, 2014)

NSFW said:


> ayy lmao
> i got the white feather 8)



Congrats!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 14, 2014)

The White Feather Association is no longer publicly accepting users with a White Feather. As I am the owner of the group, I have personally decided to change the group as I think this is going way too far.

It was a group made for fun during the last Bell Tree Fair and quite honestly, with the displays of pretentiousness seen by both sides. Some of the current members of the group with their exclusionary attitude is a little ridiculous (one which I admit I had when I created the group) and the attitudes I have seen from those wanting to get in, such as harassing the mods to give out tickets faster, in this mad rush to join a ****ing group just to be in some "elite club" is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The White Feather Association is no longer publicly accepting users with a White Feather. As I am the owner of the group, I have personally decided to change the group as I think this is going way too far.
> 
> It was a group made for fun during the last Bell Tree Fair and quite honestly, with the displays of pretentiousness seen by both sides. Some of the current members of the group with their exclusionary attitude is a little ridiculous (one which I admit I had when I created the group) and the attitudes I have seen from those wanting to get in, such as harassing the mods to give out tickets faster, in this mad rush to join a ****ing group just to be in some "elite club" is absolutely ridiculous.









Well said.


----------



## Lassy (Dec 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The White Feather Association is no longer publicly accepting users with a White Feather. As I am the owner of the group, I have personally decided to change the group as I think this is going way too far.
> 
> It was a group made for fun during the last Bell Tree Fair and quite honestly, with the displays of pretentiousness seen by both sides. Some of the current members of the group with their exclusionary attitude is a little ridiculous (one which I admit I had when I created the group) and the attitudes I have seen from those wanting to get in, such as harassing the mods to give out tickets faster, in this mad rush to join a ****ing group just to be in some "elite club" is absolutely ridiculous.



As a French saying would say "You reap what you sow".


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 15, 2014)

Club or no club, I just like the white feather and red pinwheel


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The White Feather Association is no longer publicly accepting users with a White Feather. As I am the owner of the group, I have personally decided to change the group as I think this is going way too far.
> 
> It was a group made for fun during the last Bell Tree Fair and quite honestly, with the displays of pretentiousness seen by both sides. Some of the current members of the group with their exclusionary attitude is a little ridiculous (one which I admit I had when I created the group) and the attitudes I have seen from those wanting to get in, such as harassing the mods to give out tickets faster, in this mad rush to join a ****ing group just to be in some "elite club" is absolutely ridiculous.



>Well played!

i dont even have my white feather anymore lol


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 15, 2014)

The white feather is actually my least favorite feather because it is plain to me. I like the more colorful ones. (hides from the white feather club )


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a white one. : ) I was torn between white or pink, but in the end, I'm happy just to have gotten one at all!


----------



## Sholee (Dec 15, 2014)

Hmmm... I wanted the white feather but was pretty sure my chances were slim. However, I didn't want it as badly as some of the other people, it just seemed like a good investment to have for future trades so I'm not really upset at not getting one. Honestly, I haven't been as crazy as I used to be with collectibles... just tired of the drama that comes with collectibles and I'm pretty content with the ones I have.


----------



## Coach (Dec 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The White Feather Association is no longer publicly accepting users with a White Feather. As I am the owner of the group, I have personally decided to change the group as I think this is going way too far.
> 
> It was a group made for fun during the last Bell Tree Fair and quite honestly, with the displays of pretentiousness seen by both sides. Some of the current members of the group with their exclusionary attitude is a little ridiculous (one which I admit I had when I created the group) and the attitudes I have seen from those wanting to get in, such as harassing the mods to give out tickets faster, in this mad rush to join a ****ing group just to be in some "elite club" is absolutely ridiculous.



This is Sparta TBT, what did you really expect?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2014)

It was different last year


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 15, 2014)

Love how people take a group so seriously. =P I wanted it because it looked like a white penguin feather, that's it! That's okay though. I'm happy saving for a bloodstained penguin feather too.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Love how people take a group so seriously. =P I wanted it because it looked like a white penguin feather, that's it! That's okay though. I'm happy saving for a bloodstained penguin feather too.



lmao.


----------



## roroselle (Dec 15, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Love how people take a group so seriously. =P I wanted it because it looked like a white penguin feather, that's it! That's okay though. I'm happy saving for a bloodstained penguin feather too.



omgsh i saw it as a penguin feather too xD a shiny one hahah

plus some people are having fun participating in the fair c: 
i love seeing people participating and encouraging others its great~


----------



## Lassy (Dec 15, 2014)

I want a black feather T_T


----------



## pengutango (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh yeah, that would be a cool new feather. I'm guessing the feathers out are based on the ones in-game. Though... is there a white feather in-game? XD


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Oh yeah, that would be a cool new feather. I'm guessing the feathers out are based on the ones in-game. Though... is there a white feather in-game? XD



Yeah there is. :b


Spoiler:


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 15, 2014)

I want a collectible of that cake hat in the picture you posted. ^^^^


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 15, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I want a black feather T_T



I would totally get that :O


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 16, 2014)

Black feather from the dying swan In Swan Lake, maybe we should start another petition and present it to the admins


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> I would totally get that :O



Me too, that'd be awesome 

Hope I get 17 more tickets now xD If they ever restock again that's it


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> I would totally get that :O



I wouldnt object to black feathers, it could look awesome paired with some halloween collectibles.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2014)

I've really wanted one for a few months now Welp but I didn't get enough tickets in time because it sold out.

Congrats to all the new owners


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The White Feather Association *is no longer publicly accepting users* with a White Feather. As I am the owner of the group, I have personally decided to change the group as I think this is going way too far.
> 
> It was a group made for fun during the last Bell Tree Fair and quite honestly, with the displays of pretentiousness seen by both sides. Some of the current members of the group with their *exclusionary attitude is a little ridiculous* (one which I admit I had when I created the group) and the attitudes I have seen from those wanting to get in, such as harassing the mods to give out tickets faster, in this mad rush to join a ****ing group just to be in some "elite club" is absolutely ridiculous.



How ironic


----------



## Coach (Dec 16, 2014)

What happens if people with 2013 white feathers trade them away eventually? Will the group become like 3 or 4 people?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

Coach said:


> What happens if people with 2013 white feathers trade them away eventually? Will the group become like 3 or 4 people?



well i deleted mine and im no longer part of the group


----------



## lazuli (Dec 16, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> well i deleted mine and im no longer part of the group



mayb that was best for everybody.


its funny seeing people get worked up over a collectible group


----------



## VioletPrincess (Dec 16, 2014)

I got booted out. Don't know why.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I got booted out. Don't know why.



look at the member list

ur not cool


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 16, 2014)

I was booted out too, I guess it is going to extra exclusive maybe from now on!


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 16, 2014)

I got booted out too! Lol ... Maybe we should have a White Feather Booted Out Club? ... Jk


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 16, 2014)

They probably thought you guys were 2 cool to be in the club.


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 16, 2014)

I am devastated that the Start A Group is sold out, as how could I possibly have resisted the urge to create The White Feather Oath Reject Association?


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 16, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> They probably thought you guys were 2 cool to be in the club.


Yep! That's it! Cuz we're too sexy cool for this club! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggKitty said:


> I am devastated that the Start A Group is sold out, as how could I possibly have resisted the urge to create The White Feather Oath Reject Association?


I never even noticed that option til you mentioned it! Lol ... And what a bargain at only 4200 TBTs


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> Yep! That's it! Cuz we're too sexy cool for this club!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



this means the admins r complicit in this classism


----------



## Lassy (Dec 16, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> I am devastated that the Start A Group is sold out, as how could I possibly have resisted the urge to create The White Feather Oath Reject Association?



LOLOLOL. Let me in that group!
We're just too cool for oath


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd donate some to get the group gong if you guys need it! I mean I probably won't get a white feather but I can still donate.


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 16, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I'd donate some to get the group gong if you guys need it! I mean I probably won't get a white feather but I can still donate.




Thanks Cuppycakez but The White Feather Oath Reject Association needs the Start A Group add on first, hey admins! We need a restock!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

biggkitty ur the coolest grandma in the world


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 16, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> biggkitty ur the coolest grandma in the world



thanks KarlaKGB, I have a fan club of 3 now, two grandchildren and you, or have you resigned since your post?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> thanks KarlaKGB, I have a fan club of 3 now, two grandchildren and you, or have you resigned since your post?



its a principle of mine never to resign until im at least a day into a position


----------



## SockHead (Dec 16, 2014)

i have 1


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 16, 2014)

SockHead said:


> i have 1



You are going to have to be more explicit..... "I have 1" could cover an awful lot of things, I have a white feather, I have a grandmother, I have an application to join the White Feather Oath Reject Association?  or a bit more personal maybe?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 16, 2014)

i have 2 grandmothers


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 16, 2014)

SockHead said:


> i have 2 grandmothers



Well that's marginally narrowed it down!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2014)

Did you people even read my post like its basically a private group for personal use instead of some "exclusive elite club"


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 16, 2014)

[[/I]





oath2order said:


> Did you people even read my post like its basically a private group for personal use instead of some "exclusive elite club"


I think they know they just want to be  in a group because they were kicked out of yours.


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Did you people even read my post like its basically a private group for personal use instead of some "exclusive elite club"




I don't think anyone disputes the fact it is your group to do with as you wish. However, in view of the fact you originally invited and personally accepted a number of now "booted" individuals to The White Feather Club, maybe a kinder method of expelling those you no longer wanted in the group could have been perhaps a brief pm to each of the individuals concerned. It would not have been a Herculean task and might have avoided what are obviously hurt feelings over being unceremoniously dumped.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 17, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> I don't think anyone disputes the fact it is your group to do with as you wish. However, in view of the fact you originally invited and personally accepted a number of now "booted" individuals to The White Feather Club, maybe a kinder method of expelling those you no longer wanted in the group could have been perhaps a brief pm to each of the individuals concerned. It would not have been a Herculean task and might have avoided what are obviously hurt feelings over being unceremoniously dumped.



dont be silly oath has no time for these oxbridge pleasantries in his busy life


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 17, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> dont be silly oath has no time for these oxbridge pleasantries in his busy life



Well, the above was a considerably politer version to what I might have written


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm laughing so hard. I wanted a white feather to finish my collection but had no plans to join the white feather association again, I'm not that upset about not getting it though. But the utter shutdown of the white feather association and the melt down here was hilarious. Do you need a white feather to join the boot club, or can you have previously owned one?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 17, 2014)

Callaway said:


> I'm laughing so hard. I wanted a white feather to finish my collection but had no plans to join the white feather association again, I'm not that upset about not getting it though. But the utter shutdown of the white feather association and the melt down here was hilarious. Do you need a white feather to join the boot club, or can you have previously owned one?



didnt u read the white feather association is NO LONGER PUBLICLY ACCEPTING NEW MEMBERS

in other words u have better chance of joining the illuminatty


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 17, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> didnt u read the white feather association is NO LONGER PUBLICLY ACCEPTING NEW MEMBERS
> 
> in other words u have better chance of joining the illuminatty


No need to be rude to her  She meant to join the new club.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 17, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> No need to be rude to her  She meant to join the new club.



sry im illiterate


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Dec 17, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> didnt u read the white feather association is NO LONGER PUBLICLY ACCEPTING NEW MEMBERS
> 
> in other words u have better chance of joining the illuminatty



Still lmao


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 17, 2014)

Callaway said:


> I'm laughing so hard. I wanted a white feather to finish my collection but had no plans to join the white feather association again, I'm not that upset about not getting it though. But the utter shutdown of the white feather association and the melt down here was hilarious. Do you need a white feather to join the boot club, or can you have previously owned one?



But can you claim to have been publicly led to the stake and excommunicated by Oath, you need have your credentials in order to join The White Feather Oath Reject Association?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2014)

Callaway said:


> I'm laughing so hard. I wanted a white feather to finish my collection but had no plans to join the white feather association again, I'm not that upset about not getting it though. But the utter shutdown of the white feather association and the melt down here was hilarious. Do you need a white feather to join the boot club, or can you have previously owned one?



You know, what I'm just gonna PM you about this.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 17, 2014)

why are you guys arguing about this at all? Putting it into perspective, it's a fairly inactive group on an Animal Crossing forum where all the members acquired a white feather which has no actual meaning. Letting this bother you in anyway or even just starting a quarrel about it is such a waste of time. 

Like just don't waste your time. Go your own ways and just go back to what you enjoy about the forum.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 17, 2014)

But we enjoy talking about collectibles and that's what this is. :/


----------



## Lauren (Dec 17, 2014)

ORIGINAL Y2K13 FEATHER OWNER WAADUUUUPPPPP


----------



## WonderK (Dec 17, 2014)

You guys are hilarious.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 17, 2014)

*huff* *pant* GUYS I FINALLY ESCAPED THE DICTATORSHIP OF THE CLUB

[SIZE=-5]somehow[/SIZE]


----------



## Capella (Dec 17, 2014)

Trundle said:


> why are you guys arguing about this at all? Putting it into perspective, it's a fairly inactive group on an Animal Crossing forum where all the members acquired a white feather which has no actual meaning. Letting this bother you in anyway or even just starting a quarrel about it is such a waste of time.
> 
> Like just don't waste your time. Go your own ways and just go back to what you enjoy about the forum.


lol sorry you are just being a drama queen about something that won't actually affect your life.


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 17, 2014)

Silversea said:


> *huff* *pant* GUYS I FINALLY ESCAPED THE DICTATORSHIP OF THE CLUB
> 
> [SIZE=-5]somehow[/SIZE]


[_Silversea wakes up, finds him/herself strapped to a chair in a laboratory_.]

*Owner of the club:* 'Welcome back' [_maniacel laughter_].

*Silversea:* 'Noooooooooooo!'

[_Fade to black, credits roll, 'Hotel California' plays._]


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> [_Silversea wakes up, finds him/herself strapped to a chair in a laboratory_.]
> 
> *Owner of the club:* 'Welcome back' [_maniacel laughter_].
> 
> ...



guys roleplays belong in the basement thx


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Did you people even read my post like its basically a private group for personal use instead of some "exclusive elite club"



Really??



Spoiler:  Exposed


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

YOU WONT BELIEVE WAT THE LEADER OF WHITE SUPREMACIST FEATHER GROUP HAD TO SAY


----------



## nard (Dec 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> YOU WONT BELIEVE WAT THE LEADER OF WHITE SUPREMACIST FEATHER GROUP HAD TO SAY



what did he say 



'white feathers r cool bruh//??'


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Dec 18, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Really??
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Exposed



still lmao


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> guys roleplays belong in the basement thx


[_Roleplay continues, much to Karla's chagrin_.]

*Karla:* 'Did you not listen to me?'

*Zulehan:* 'You sound like one of those White Feather Association Nazis!' 

*Karla:* 'That does not even make any sense.'

*Zulehan:* 'Doesn't matter:'





*Karla:* 'Moderator!'

[_Zulehan does the Shrunk Shuffle while waiting for the moderator to appear_.]


----------



## Silversea (Dec 18, 2014)

Time to make the Elite White Feather Association.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Time to make the Elite White Feather Association, and make it even more limited.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


> [_Silversea wakes up, finds him/herself strapped to a chair in a laboratory_.]
> 
> *Owner of the club:* 'Welcome back' [_maniacel laughter_].
> 
> ...



I think oath was pissed that I spoke on behalf of him without the group's supreme consent.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Time to make the Elite White Feather Association.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



u didnt consult dear leader before making a statement? im surprised u werent executed by artillery


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 18, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> [_Roleplay continues, much to Karla's chagrin_.]
> 
> *Karla:* 'Did you not listen to me?'
> 
> ...









It has happened, it always happens. :U Nothing is safe.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

guys ur swastikas r triggering me, i suffer ptsd from repeated abuse at the hands of tbt nazi mods


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 18, 2014)

i think white feather group needs to check their privilege


----------



## Trundle (Dec 18, 2014)

ok i get it but you can't blame oath2order for his behavior everyone knows his condition


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 18, 2014)

Trundle said:


> ok i get it but you can't blame oath2order for his behavior everyone knows his condition



ur triggering me


----------



## Trundle (Dec 18, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> ur triggering me



you're just mad that the white feather contains all three main colours that make up the spectrum. my feather is 3x better than any of your solids


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 18, 2014)

Trundle said:


> you're just mad that the white feather contains all three main colours that make up the spectrum. my feather is 3x better than any of your solids



excuse me some of us arent pivileged enough to gain access to a white feather, some of us have families we need to take care of and cant afford enough tickets


----------



## Trundle (Dec 18, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> excuse me some of us arent pivileged enough to gain access to a white feather, some of us have families we need to take care of and cant afford enough tickets



stop pretending you know what ur talking about. stop objectifying featherkin. i identify as a feather and i'm not your slave. stop oppressing me


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 18, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> i think white feather group needs to check their privilege



oh my god, lmao.


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 18, 2014)

Trundle said:


> stop pretending you know what ur talking about. stop objectifying featherkin. i identify as a feather and i'm not your slave. stop oppressing me



excuse me im a trans whale and ur lack of understanding of privilege is triggering me, do u know how hard it is to live as a trans whale? im also intersex and from china so life just doesnt work out for me, stop being opressive scum


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

holy damn guys the circlejerk is strong here


----------



## Trundle (Dec 18, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> excuse me im a trans whale and ur lack of understanding of privilege is triggering me, do u know how hard it is to live as a trans whale? im also intersex and from china so life just doesnt work out for me, stop being opressive scum



excuse me but i hope your dirty seas and oceans get filled with ink so I have an opportunity to become a feather pen. pls die from oil poisoning you stupid trans whale u have no right to restrict my freedom as a quill


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 18, 2014)

im done with u check ur privilege scumlord


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

reports you all for spam/being off topic


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 18, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> reports you all for spam/being off topic



i have connections your reports wont touch me

also reported for opressing my freedom of speech


----------



## Trundle (Dec 18, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> reports you all for spam/being off topic



reports you for mini modding and useless post

- - - Post Merge - - -

and for talking in unneeded third person as if you're rping


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2014)

Back on topic gents or the thread will be closed. Further spam posts will result in warnings.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> i have connections your reports wont touch me
> 
> also reported for opressing my freedom of speech



I have connections too

- - - Post Merge - - -

HAHAAHAHA

- - - Post Merge - - -

i wish I had a white feather


----------



## Trundle (Dec 18, 2014)

yeah i wish I had a 2nd white feather : )


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

Trundle said:


> yeah i wish I had a 2nd white feather : )



red+pink>white


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 18, 2014)

I know a far nicer place than the WFA. It's more of user group than a club, but keep up all this nonsense and I'll be happy to add you to it. Just a little something we call 'banned users'. 

This is going to stay closed for a little while so you can all calm down and pick up your dummies.


----------

